# How Old is our Membership?



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It is interesting to see various points of view at GC on a number of topics whether it is musical or not. Some of the driving factors are our upbringing, musical background and experience. I'm just wondering how much of it is affected by our respective ages? So here is our chance to demonstrate how old the members of this forum are which may give us some insight into their point of view. I suspect the median age is significantly higher than many other Forums which may explain why GC is so cordial (most of the time) and welcoming to new members. The wealth of knowledge of many members also speaks to years of experience. I will make your votes private just in case you don't want the members to know you're really 14. Let's go. :wave:


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

50 is in my rear view now .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This will be a very interesting thread!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Bubb said:


> 50 is in my rear view now .


You didn't vote Bubb. Come on, it may prove to be interesting depending on how far back in your rear view mirror 50 is languishing.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Bubb said:


> 50 is in my rear view now .


My apology, you did vote. Sorry, it's my old age.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't remember what I voted...can I vote again?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Speak up. You young folks mumble all the time. Gadzooks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Speak up. You young folks mumble all the time. Gadzooks!


I can't remember what I voted...can I vote again?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

greco said:


> I can't remember what I voted...can I vote again?


Now that's funny. I should have had an additional category, " I can't remember how old I am".


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> My apology, you did vote. Sorry, it's my old age.


Damn...you made me wonder if I had forgot to vote.:zzz:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

55. 

Get off my lawn!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just turned five oh but I didn't vote because I disagreed with the tagline! I have learned 2 new to me songs in the last 48 hours, to take to band practice Sat.

Both Rage Against the Machine songs, thank you very much.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

keto said:


> Just turned five oh but I didn't vote because I disagreed with the tagline! I have learned 2 new to me songs in the last 48 hours, to take to band practice Sat.
> 
> Both Rage Against the Machine songs, thank you very much.


 You just *think* you have learned something new. I'm sure you have previously used the chords in those songs before. I should have put a "delusional" tagline for that age group.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Danged fool kids always asking questions.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Danged fool kids always asking questions.


Now that's the spirit!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We've had polls like this before and I was surprised the first time when most of us were in the 40-60 year old range. HC has done similar polls and the age is similar but a little younger.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> We've had polls like this before and I was surprised the first time when most of us were in the 40-60 year old range. HC has done similar polls and the age is similar but a little younger.


 That is interesting. So far there are only 4 responders out of 20 that are under 40 years of age. I suspect the young ones are in bed right now and will vote when they wake up tomorrow. It would be nice to see a large participation of our members in this poll so we get a general idea of our age demographic.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Bubb said:


> 50 is in my rear view now .


You're so far back I can't even see you in my rear view mirror but I do see an 18 wheeler trying to pass me, actually I think he might be trying to run over me , kids now a days don't show no respect for those of us who paved the way for them. lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm old enough, I guess, but when I play guitar I often feel like I'm the age I was when I first got the guitar I'm playing--sometimes younger.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Mismatch on the tagline.

Learning _every _ day.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

60 for me this year but feel like 16 !!! I had not realized how many other old farts are on here >lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm 52 but I'm still learning.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting that the 40-somethings were in the lead when I went to bed at midnight, but by 8 am, the 50-somethings had shot ahead. The under-fortys still aren't up, I guess.

FWIW, so far, the poll is shaping up exactly as I expected.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

27 plus 25 yrs experience.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Does GC now stand for Geezer Central?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm surprized at how many of us are in the 50 to 59 range! & For the record, I disagree with the tagline also - you're never too old to learn something new.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

58 and just starting my 3rd year of lessons (mis-spent youth building hot rods)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Interesting that the 40-somethings were in the lead when I went to bed at midnight, but by 8 am, the 50-somethings had shot ahead. The under-fortys still aren't up, I guess.
> 
> FWIW, so far, the poll is shaping up exactly as I expected.


Maybe you slept longer than you thought, and the forty-somethings are all older now? Check the date on the newspaper.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Doing a solo gig in a restaurant one night I couldn't help but notice a table full of people having a great time.

"What's the occasion?", I asked.

"It's the 21st anniversary of her 39th birthday", said one reveller pointing to another.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> 27 plus 25 yrs experience.


That reminds me of a t'shirt my brother got when he turned 65. It said "I'm not 65, I'm 39 with 26 years of experience".


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

0 in the 20 - 29 range? wow, that's surprising... btw, 50 - 59 is not to old to learn. I'm 44 and I am a better musician now than I was at 24 or 34. I believe that you will reap the benefits of studying and practicing for as long as you are willing to invest the time.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm also surprised that so far only 2% of us are under 30. Like others, I'm interested to see how this lines up with the When did you start playing guitar? thread.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I suppose we gotta give it some time. I also don't agree about not being able to learn new things after 50. I've learned a lot over the last 5 years specially in terms of writing music.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in my 30s but definitely don't believe I'm at the peak of anything.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I learned two songs yesterday, but I can't remember what they were.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I checked and noticed I'm the only one in my group, but then I always was a loner.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

These last five years have been full of wonder, exploration, creativity, innovation, and oh yes, learning. Musically - probably the best five years ever, and the most humbling.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

washburned said:


> I learned two songs yesterday, but I can't remember what they were.


lol...now that is funny ;oD 



fredyfreeloader said:


> I checked and noticed I'm the only one in my group, but then I always was a loner.


If u r in the 'just happy to be playing' group then I would be inclined to think that the vast majority of us are there with you...regardless of age =)


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

doriangrey said:


> 0 in the 20 - 29 range? wow, that's surprising... btw, 50 - 59 is not to old to learn. I'm 44 and I am a better musician now than I was at 24 or 34. I believe that you will reap the benefits of studying and practicing for as long as you are willing to invest the time.


Not surprising. 20-29 year olds have better things to do than go onto a forum and enter a poll. I was drinkin', chasin' tail, etc. at that age. Now I'm here with Scooby Doo playing in the background for my daughter.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Eh? What's that sonny? Eh?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys are taking the taglines way to seriously. The only tagline that has any merit is the one that applies to the 19 and under group. The rest of the taglines were injected for the sake of humour. Besides, choices such as 20-29, 30=39, etc without any comment would be visually boring. Lighten up. I'm sure many of you are either learning something new everyday or you are relearning something you have forgotten every day.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I find it hard to believe we only have one member 29 and under. Good grief.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I find it hard to believe we only have one member 29 and under. Good grief.


Yeah, I'm the second one, between 20 and 29... damn, stop be shy and told me all your acid party stories, your roadtrip to southern usa, all the girls you picked up during big music festival!!! I'm carving for those stories!!!!!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> Yeah, I'm the second one, between 20 and 29... damn, stop be shy and told me all your acid party stories, your roadtrip to southern usa, all the girls you picked up during big music festival!!! I'm carving for those stories!!!!!!!


 Was too stoned to recall those events. Sorry,


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Was too stoned to recall those events. Sorry,


That is a good beginning!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> That is a good beginning!


I'll work on the rest.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Same as Intrepid, I don't recall (a good word) ever taking acid. Almost everything else, but not acid. As far as road trips go, well, I left a small town in central B.C. on my Harley and went to see a lady in Sacramento. This was back a bunch of years ago when I still could get across the line. I was only going for a week. From Sac we headed south to I-40 then east to Vermont. 'bout 8 or 9 months later it was back to Sac then back, for me, to Canada. Some places in the southern states just don't like long haired Canadian boys on beat up Harleys. Girls met at big music festivals? I married one, 'nuff said about that. Met a couple at the first Merit Music Festival but a wife and my son were with me so aside from a few quick rides on my bike it didn't go too far. Headed out to Woodstock, got to Seattle and by the time the party was over so was Woodstock. Saw the Dead in San Fransisco, Garth Brooks in Amarillo and Dr. Hook in a lot of places big and small. There's a few grey areas from back in the day but, as Dr. Hook sings, I got stoned and I missed it.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Bubb said:


> 50 is in my rear view now .


Is that one of them new-fangled mirrors that says "Objects in mirror appear closer than they really are" ?

Boy, a lot of you 50-59'ers are a little sensitive about your ability to learn new stuff. You youngsters need to lighten up, the OP was joking methinks. Us old farts don't give a rat's ass what other people think. 

As for growing up in the 60's, AFAIC, if you can remember the '60's, you didn't "experience" them.:rockon2:


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Although I answered the poll early on, I never actually posted in the thread, so thought I'd pop in to let you all know that I believe I'm at the peak of guitar knowledge.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Big_Daddy said:


>


LOL!

BTW, I don't think it's necessarily the ages of the people here that make it such a cool place. I know plenty of grumpy old men online. So I think it's something else. I think it's the Canadian-ness. I'm an import--I didn't grow up here--and I was always taken by the friendliness of Canadians, especially to people they don't already know. I've been here a while now, but some of the experiences I had in my first year here amazed me--strangers offering to help us move our furniture when we got our first apartment, people who hardly knew us inviting us out for dinner, the small church my wife went to passed around the plate after they'd already done their weekly offering and gave us hundreds of dollars to helps us with our move, etc.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Clean Channel said:


> Although I answered the poll early on, I never actually posted in the thread, so thought I'd pop in to let you all know that I believe I'm at the peak of guitar knowledge.


That's funny, but dude, you probably _do _know more than many of us here, combined.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Only 66 people have responded so far or is that the average age of a GC member?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, there are these 3 GC forum members sitting in the old folks home................


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> So, there are these 3 GC forum members sitting in the old folks home................


.........and.....go ahead, I'm all ears.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

well then, they are remembering their long lost youth and how they were "back in the day". Discussion comes around to the question of what they miss, what would they like back from their younger days.
The first GCer says...."I would, just once, like to be able to have a good leak. Man, it has been years since I had a good leak that went normal and actually felt done when it was over."
The second GCer says..."I would like to have a good dump, I have not had a normal bowel movement in years. Having a good crap would be great...how about you?" he asks the third GCer, "what would you like?"
"Well", the third GCer says...... "I don't really have the problems you have, every morning about 9 a.m. I have a good long leak, and then about 10 a.m. I have a huge dump, regular as clockwork. I think the thing I would like the most would be to be able to get out of bed before noon."


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that's a good one. Took me a second to react, but then a big grin.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> well then, they are remembering their long lost youth and how they were "back in the day". Discussion comes around to the question of what they miss, what would they like back from their younger days.
> The first GCer says...."I would, just once, like to be able to have a good leak. Man, it has been years since I had a good leak that went normal and actually felt done when it was over."
> The second GCer says..."I would like to have a good dump, I have not had a normal bowel movement in years. Having a good crap would be great...how about you?" he asks the third GCer, "what would you like?"
> "Well", the third GCer says...... "I don't really have the problems you have, every morning about 9 a.m. I have a good long leak, and then about 10 a.m. I have a huge dump, regular as clockwork. I think the thing I would like the most would be to be able to get out of bed before noon."


Now that one goes into my repertoire!!!!! Good one!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

GuitarsCanada new logo...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Only three members under 30?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> Only three members under 30?


Maybe people in that demographic are disinclined to vote in a poll, or to identify with the taglines.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi Intrepid,
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe people in that demographic are disinclined to vote in a poll, or to identify with the taglines.


Then those people would fit in the "knob" category.


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay, I'm confused here with the polling. Where does a 17 year old trapped in a 47 year old body with the mindset of an 70 year old and 34 years experience playing music fit in?....I feel so lost :sSig_ImSorry:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

Intrepid said:


> Only three members under 30?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hipster's?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

At least this legendary thread survived the carnage.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah!!! Ouch, I think I just hurt myself...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Keefer said:


> Okay, I'm confused here with the polling. Where does a 17 year old trapped in a 47 year old body with the mindset of an 70 year old and 34 years experience playing music fit in?....I feel so lost :sSig_ImSorry:


Probably along side a 70+ year old with the mindset of a 19 year (when it comes to eye balling sexy young females on the beach on a nice hot summers day) trapped in the body of a mummy. With no idea how long he's messed with music.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Probably along side a 70+ year old with the mindset of a 19 year (when it comes to eye balling sexy young females on the beach on a nice hot summers day) trapped in the body of a mummy. With no idea how long he's messed with music.


I "like" this post a Lot!!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> At least this legendary thread survived the carnage.


You....Syrians......git off my lawn!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

-ST- said:


> Hi Intrepid,
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe people in that demographic are disinclined to vote in a poll, or to identify with the taglines.


I don't see any reason to believe that. I actually thinkt he opposite is true...the younger generation is obsessed with social media and online polls, sharing details about themselves online etc.

I just think this forum is "very mature" and theres nothing wrong with that. theres a million other forums online where kids can go find out how to sound like Alexi Laiho for under $1000. in gear.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I approve of this Post. I "like" it.


Diablo said:


> I don't see any reason to believe that. I actually thinkt he opposite is true...the younger generation is obsessed with social media and online polls, sharing details about themselves online etc.
> 
> I just think this forum is "very mature" and theres nothing wrong with that. theres a million other forums online where kids can go find out how to sound like Alexi Laiho for under $1000. in gear.


----------

